# Ash



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Little Ash is finally home. He had to get big enough that he wouldn't crawl through my multi-panels :lol:

Luckily my herd is very gentle. The only one picking on him is Berry :ROFL:

The little belted tan LaMancha is a week younger than he is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

He looks like a fireball, you've got yourself strong willed one too. Who is he from? He stands out strong and spirited.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's From Green Mountain Nigerians. He and the little black and white yearling Nigerian are to be hiking companions for my daughters and pets for my grandson.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I say fireball, you'll need to update and see if I win a brownie button 

The name fits too, I like it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable little guy , congratulations !
Bet you can't wait to take your little Berry Berry Ash hiking !


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

and let the counting begin....1....2.....how many mini's for Jill? :-D


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Technically, Jill has zero Nigies as these are just being boarded here :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

New goats are so funny... You mean you serve *gasp* _grass hay_? Are those crunchy bits supposed to be _alfalfa?_ You've got to be joking... Oh well, *munch *munch* *mumble*, at least the grain is okay...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha,,,same terrible treatment here


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wait'll he gets a load of the chaff hay :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh Jill what a cute one you.....don't have lol. I love the silver coloring.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

His eyes match his coat :lol:


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

So cute!! Maybe you can bring him along next time we bring our two travelers down.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh! Little Ash looks like he's getting to know everyone. His Mama yelled all day for him but she seems fine today. Funny that Berry is picking on him!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess Barbara Gene felt she should have every advantage that Guinen has...
Guinen has 2 LaMancha doelings and a Nigerian in her little family group... Frankey, Teddy, and Berry... Hers are mostly weaned, only Franky still sips on occasion. 

Barbara Gene now also has 2 LaMancha doelings and a Nigerian...Kitty, Rosey, and Ash... All 3 are nursing well


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Oh! Little Ash looks like he's getting to know everyone. His Mama yelled all day for him but she seems fine today. Funny that Berry is picking on him!


Ash mostly gave up by the time we got to the archery shop. He was pretty content in Crystal's lap. I stopped in town for gas though and the guy in the next line over was complaining. Ash goes baamaascreech...The look that guy gave me :shock: :underchair: :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Ash mostly gave up by the time we got to the archery shop. He was pretty content in Crystal's lap. I stopped in town for gas though and the guy in the next line over was complaining. Ash goes baamaascreech...The look that guy gave me :shock: :underchair: :ROFL:


You should've yelled something like , Michael , stop trying to pierce your sister's nose and see what kind of look you got then :ROFL:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL. I can just imagine!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah road trips , you gotta make them fun somehow , lol..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh that reminds me of the time I thought it was a great idea to go to Fallon NV and get 20 bottle babies. I had them all in the back of my Yukon and it wasn't bad unless they heard us talking. Of course that was at the gas station and they were trying to come threw the window and screaming. I just pretended I didn't hear anything and kept pumping my gas lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh gosh that reminds me of the time I thought it was a great idea to go to Fallon NV and get 20 bottle babies. I had them all in the back of my Yukon and it wasn't bad unless they heard us talking. Of course that was at the gas station and they were trying to come threw the window and screaming. I just pretended I didn't hear anything and kept pumping my gas lol


20 bottle babies :shock::doh::ROFL::shock::GAAH::faint::sadhappy:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah that was when I was new and stupid, it lasted 3 days and I put all but 3 up for sale lol I learned real fast I'm not a bottle baby kind of person


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah that was when I was new and stupid, it lasted 3 days and I put all but 3 up for sale lol I learned real fast I'm not a bottle baby kind of person


Wow 20!!! Did you make money off the sales? That's a lot of bottle babies, were they from a large dairy?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Umm no!! It paid for the gas and them minus the milk lol yeah it was a dairy but the lady was super smart. What she did was the does she wasn't very impressed with she would breed to a boer buck, so she was getting a little extra $$ for the bottle kids. Depending on their age the boys were $10-30 and the girls were $20-40. But it was a nice road trip there, not so much on the way back lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

goatylisa said:


> I say fireball, you'll need to update and see if I win a brownie button


Yeah, you got it, he's a little scrapper. He rams Berry right back and has already won his place at the feed trough.

Today I was squatted down clipping the mineral bucket to the panel. Last thing on my mind was him standing on the little porch next to me. He reached through the panel and grabbed my hair, like almost all of it. That was a fight to get loose :lol:

Then this afternoon I was sitting in the back working with my keeper doelings. The dams were doing their usual licking of arms while I shoved their noses away. I guess I must have been extra salty because Ash decided to try and remove a hunk. :ROFL:

His adopted "mother" and "siblings" have been sold. I'm not looking forward to the fallout when they get picked up.

He's going to keep my daughter on her toes for sure. Like mother like son :lol:

Berry is much more gentle so, they are very different for sure. I think Ash is going to love running off some steam at the beach.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So hows Ash , your new "boarder"  ;-) 
Has the chaff hay eaten him or has he eaten the chaff hay ? :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I usually start Chaffe Hay the end of August when it doesn't dry out so bad in storage. Right now he has to eat crunchy alfalfa bits :lol: 
They may get it early this year as the price of pellets went up to a dollar more than the same weight of Chaffe Hay. 

He has fit in real well. It only took a couple days to teach him what was acceptable to me. He is firmly ingrained in the herd now and is the first to let me know it's time for grain  

Now, I am rebuilding everything this fall. Feeders, changing the way the bedding areas work, putting in new winter pen areas, etc. The lumber is all bought and stacked, fencing ready to go, plans drafted and waiting... I don't think these little guys are going to be able to reach the hay. So much for preplanning...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh , so all he gets is crunchy bits , boy , oh the horror of it all 

Yeah , the Nigies certainly have a way of reminding you about things :lol:

You could always build a couple of stools or steps for Berry Berry and Ash ;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They already have a cement block pyramid to reach into the water trough :lol: I just don't want them _in_ the hay rack :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that they will do as soon as they can , i had one do that , what a pain !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes so cute....funny how those ittie bittie ones wiggle their way into out life...


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

That close up shot is too precious, he's adorable!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, today Berry and Ash got moved to the big boy pen along with big brother Pup, whose head is now all healed up and strong again. 

Oh geeze, Ash's world came to an end... I was at at the point of poking out my ear drums when dark came, wow!!!

So it begins, there's no other choice. Both Nigerians look a lot like pot bellied pigs from eating with the doelings. They don't need the extra grain for sure. They have a month to lose some weight before beach clean up day. Hopefully the neighbors will survive, the pen is about 40 feet from their house :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those nigies have special vocal cords that , depending on the situation , can make hair fall out , smoke , melt and make eyes bulge of their sockets and make teeth turn into crumble. :GAAH:

Cute , aint they ? :coffee2:

Poor Pup , he will most likely , in his nicest , politest way , inform Berry and Ash that their bellowing won't be tolerated .


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I've heard those hollers. First overnight away from moms. Ugh. Our barn is a few yards from the bedroom.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poor little guys!!! They will get used to it though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG He finally blew his vocal cords... As of yesterday he can only croak :dancedgi:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a baby! I remember him losing his voice on milk test day. But it didn't take too long. Ugh. I feel for you and your poor ears!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The neighbor, oh :lol: Ash would scream AEEEDDDDD, and Ed would yell back NO I'm NOT your mom :ROFL:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

We bought a Nigie doeling yesterday, and my heavens, can they ever SCREECH!! I think I prefer Junia's Nubian voice!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Welll, I tried to be nice to the little guy, I really did. He can jump up and though the head holes above the trough in the doe's stall. He did okay being good for a long time and I was okay with him sleeping on the haystack. This morning though... Oh my, he had pulled the open 3/4 of a bale down and spread it around the aisleway, on top of the tools he knocked everywhere, chewed open the new 25 lb. bag of carrots and spread them everywhere, and ate or wasted enough Chaffehay for a day's feeding. The mess was so deep I couldn't hardly get the barn door open :lol:
I scooped his little rear up and dumped him back in the boys pen. He can't do anything out there that will get him in trouble.

I'm still looking for my screw gun :lol:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh Lord!!! What a little turd


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It occurred to me that I hadn't finished Asher and Berries story. 
They did alright here even though competing with my bigger goats wasn't their favorite and Ash never really did ever quit complaining. They were bought for my grandson however and he loves them to death. 

A few months ago my daughter's housing village changed managers. This manager turned a herd of goats and ponies loose to keep the grass and brush under control. My daughter was able to get permission to bring her 2 dwarf goats to live in her yard so, Berry and Ash are now spoiled 'town' goats. They are getting a good diet and all the minerals they need. They are happy, quiet, and bordering on fat little guys. 

Soon they will all be moving to an old farm house in the area with an acre and a half and a small barn, orchard, and pasture area.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, that's neat


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Glad it worked out for your grandson  And no more ND's on Jill's property, right?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, and very soon there will be nothing but LaManchas on Goathiker's place :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha....I knew it


----------

